# Assigned slots



## Uberduber420 (Jan 12, 2017)

what time on Friday does Amazon usually assign time slots based on availability?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

The weeks that I did get them, it was around 3pm-4pm PST. Haven't gotten reserved blocks for 3 weeks in a row now. Fishing against bots sucks. I hope I can weather this slow period.


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

I received them up through mid week last week.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Different warehouses do things differently, and continue to change it up.

As far as I know, there are no more Friday night assignments... there are only "same day" blocks you get by fishing repeatedly or around a certain time of day (if you can figure it out) and "reserved" blocks that are specifically for you that show up a day or two ahead of time.

I will see same day blocks a few hours (and then 15-30 minutes) before the actual start times, recently I have been seeing blocks for the next morning the afternoon before, and very recently I have been seeing "reserved" blocks 1-2 days in advance throughout the week (although not very many.)

I think they stopped doing the Friday night assigned blocks because without people specifically acknowledging that they saw them, they were getting a lot of people forgetting they had a block and failing to show up.

g


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Today is the first day I noticed my grey dots for the upcoming week didn't disappear and noon today like that have for months now.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

It seems related to when I have the app on Fridays and Saturday, looking for blocks for me.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Poolepit said:


> Today is the first day I noticed my grey dots for the upcoming week didn't disappear and noon today like that have for months now.


Mine quit a couple of weeks ago no idea why the change


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Probably because they are sending "reserved" blocks all during the week now, instead of automatically assigning blocks on Friday nights. 

Grey dot means = ability to work if a block gets dropped. No dot = no chance of working.

So that makes sense.

g


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

gaj said:


> Probably because they are sending "reserved" blocks all during the week now, instead of automatically assigning blocks on Friday nights.
> 
> Grey dot means = ability to work if a block gets dropped. No dot = no chance of working.
> 
> ...


No Dots no Dough !


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

You are still able to fish and pick up blocks if you don't have a dot at all obviously.


----------



## Uberduber420 (Jan 12, 2017)

Do you ever pick up prime now delivery slots ?


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Yes, they are sporadically dropped throughout the day for that day.

You have to fish for blocks daily. They aren't going to issue you a schedule.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Just so you know, currently they are scheduling 'Reserved' for the majority of the blocks at our WH (PN). Fishing has all but dried up except for sporadic 1 hrs.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Being one of the worst drivers around, I got a total of 12 reserved blocks last week and next week.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Just so you know, currently they are scheduling 'Reserved' for the majority of the blocks at our WH (PN). Fishing has all but dried up except for sporadic 1 hrs.





oicu812 said:


> Being one of the worst drivers around, I got 12 reserved blocks last week and next week.


Great

That said I did see blocks today and yesterday at the normal scheduled time window they are dropped daily. Don't doubt that will not be the case for long considering every change these phone app companies make screw the IC worse and worse. After I'm done with flex seriously doubt I'll download another one.



UberPasco said:


> Just so you know, currently they are scheduling 'Reserved' for the majority of the blocks at our WH (PN). Fishing has all but dried up except for sporadic 1 hrs.


Where do you deliver?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> Great
> 
> That said I did see blocks today and yesterday at the normal scheduled time window they are dropped daily. Don't doubt that will not be the case for long considering every change these phone app companies make screw the IC worse and worse. After I'm done with flex seriously doubt I'll download another one.
> 
> Where do you deliver?


Tampa


----------

